# Trying to Stay On The Perfect Path...



## The Maven (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
My name is Seth, Ive been reading and trying to adapt my habits to what ive learned on these forums. Now its time to see if what ive put together is right. Any help I can get from anyone will be very much apprieciated. Im also going on a cruise in 2 weeks, and want to be ripped and ready  !! Ive been working out and attempting to eat correctly for a long time, but feel as though I've been living in the dark untill i discovered these sites. Im willing to do what it takes to shed a lil body fat and add lean mass. I am about 5' 11 with horrible genes. I weigh about 165 and im a male @ 20 years of age. 

Cals/Fat/Carb/Pro
Meal 1 @ 8:00 Am 
.75 Cup of Oats = 112 /2 /20 /4
5 Egg Whites + .5 Cup of spinach = 85 /0 /3 /17
1/2 tbsp of Total Efa Oil = 60 /7 /0 /0 
Cup of green tea (2 Bags)
Total Cals-266
Fat- 9
Carb- 24
Protein- 21

10:00- HIIT half mile warm up, 5 100m Sprints, half mile cool down 
*IS IT BAD TO DO A LIL HIIT IN THE MORNINGS TO LOOSE A LIL EXTRA BF*

11:00 - Meal #2 
5oz chicken breast 229 /5 /0 /43
1/2 cup brown rice 170 /2 /34 /4
1/2 orange pepper 05 /0 /1 /0
1/4 white onion 14 /0 /3 /0
2 tbsp salsa 13 /0 /3 /1

Total Meal 2 
Cals- 431
Fat- 7
Carb- 41
Protein- 48

2:30- Meal 3 (pre-workout)
1 cup Old Fashion Oats 300 /6 /54 /10 *i meant to only make 1/2
5 egg whites 82 /0 /2 /18 but was ina hurry and
1 scoop of isopure protein 100 /0 /0 /25 Didnt realise i made a 
Total meal 3 - whole cup!!*
Cal 482
fat 6
carb 56
pro 53

Workout Biceps and Back

5:00 Meal 4 
.5 Cup of Quaker Oat Bran 150 /3 /25 /7
2 Scoops of Isopure Protein 200 /0 /0 /50
Total
Cal 350
Fat 3
Carb 25 
Pro 57

10:00 Meal 5 (got held up in traffic on the way home and was meeting friend for dinner) 
8 oz Blackened Tuna Steak 347 /9 /1 /62
Cabbage + Spinach Salad 58 /0 /12 /5
Broccoli spears 31 /0 /6 /3

Totals MEAL 5- 
Cal 436
Fat 9
Carb 19
Pro 70

Totals for Day 1
Cal 2235
Fat 49 -31%
Carb 195 - 29%
Pro 257 - 49%

**Im trying to cut I feel as though this is too many calories for one day, I know its not that much but it sure feels alot. I dont want to be going in the wrong direction here, if anyone has any advice i would really like to hear it so i can get on the PERFECT track. Also is is working against me if i do a 15 mins ab session before i go to bed at night. Thanks soo much **


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 19, 2004)

I Think That Meal Looks Pretty Good As Far As Macros. You May Want To Up The Protein A Little. I Would Suggest You Read The Sticky.. Refeeds And Leptin It Took Me To The Next Level. As Far As Getting Ripped In 2 Weeks, That Depends On How Far Away From Being Ripped You Are Right Now. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## The Maven (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you for the feed back I usually have more egg whites for breakfast, but i ran out of eggs this morning .  How many would you suggest i have to add the appropriate protein amount. I just finished reading that sticky the other day, today is actually day1 after my first refeed. I was eating (in my eyes) quite well for about a month and a half and my fat loss had ceased or regressed actually. So yesterday i loaded up on simple and complex carbs, while keeping my fat and sugar down with high amounts of protein to reboot the system it was lots of fun eating seafood fra diavlo for dinner mmm. I just hope it helps. So, today begins my voyage in to being as hardcore as i can.


----------



## The Maven (Jul 20, 2004)

Day 2
Meal 1 @ 8 AM
1/2 cup of oats 150 /3 /27 /5
5 egg whites 82 /0 /2 /17
1 teaspoon of Total efa 40 /4 /0 /0

Totals for meal 1 
cal 272
fat 7
carb 29
pro 22


Meal 2 @ 11
1/2 cup of oats 150 /3 /27 /5
2 scoops of isopure protein powder 200 /0 /0 /50
1 cup of green tea with 2 teabags ?


Total for meal 2 
cal 350
fat 3
carb 27
pro 55

Meal 3 @ 2:30
6oz of chicken breasts 177 /0 /4 /33
1cup of broccoli 85 /4 /10 /6
1 cup of asparagus 14 /0 /2 /2 
1/2 cup of brown rice 85 /1 /17 /2

Meal 3 Totals
cal 361
fat 5
carb 33
pro 43

meal 4 @ 4:30
1/2 cup of oats 150 /3 /27 /5
2 scoops of isopure protein powder 200 /0 /0 /50
 Total for meal 4 
cal 350
fat 3
carb 27
pro 55

Workout Chest and tri's 

Meal5 @ 7:30
Salad= cabbage and immitation crab
1/4 cup of lentil soup
7 oz blackened tuna steak
2 cups of broccoli and couliflower


----------



## The Maven (Jul 21, 2004)

Day 3 
Meal 1 @ 9:00
1 bowl of Keto cocoa cereal                                              110 /1.5 /3 /21
1/2 cup of carbcountdown 2%milk mixed with 1/2 cup of water 50 /2 /1 /6
1/2 cup of oats                                                               150 /3 /27 /5

Meal 2 @ 12:30 
1 bowl of Keto cocoa cereal                                              110 /1.5 /3 /21
1/2 cup of carbcountdown 2%milk mixed with 1/2 cup of water 50 /2 /1 /6
1/2 cup of oats                                                               150 /3 /27 /5


----------

